# Purple Haze [First Turtorial] **Pic Heavy



## [Tee]lh (Oct 31, 2008)

This is my first post so bare with me. I also may do things alittle out of order, but its what works for me so please enjoy. Any tips are also welcomed. Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Everything used to create this look:







I already applied my foundation and powder using Lorel's True Match:







Next I applied a loose powder under my eyes to catch any fall out from the eyeshadows [I used Cover Girl]:







Line the inner and upper portion of the upper lash with Almay's eyeliner crayon contour:












Now add an addition white liner using NYC white eyeliner pencil, overtop the black liner [For me this helps to high light the bottom portion of my lid]:







Apply Urban Decay's Primer Potion all over the lid, gently blending in the white liner:







Apply MAC's "Vanilla" from the inner corner to the middle of the lid with an eyeshadow brush of your choice [I used my Smashbox eyeshadow brush, part of the Rapture collection]:

















Now apply Urban Decay's "Flash" from the middle to the outter corner of the lid, once again using a brush of your choice:

















Now take the darkest purple from Cover Girl's eye enhancer's set and blend in with "Flash", this will give it a darker look. I'd rather start off lighter and gradually make it darker then to start off darker and try to make it lighter:

















Take "Flash" with a blending brush, I used the one from my Smashbox collection, and begin to blend flash into the "Vanilla" and darker purple:

















Now use MAC's "Nehru" with a contour brush, and begin to blend into the outter "V", making the eye look alittle more smokier on the ends:

















Using MAC's "Vanilla" again, with a blending brush, hilight the brow bone also slightly blending the edges:


















Now take "Vanilla" again, using a thin tipped brush [I acutally think mine is meant for the lips, but it works good for this part lol] and high lights right about the lashes:












Now its time for liquid eyeliner, I'm using Almay's, I line just the upper lid. You can make the line as thin or a thick as you'd like, thats a personal preference. You also may need to wipe off the lashes afterwards with your fingers, sometimes liquid eyeliner can be a bit messy:












If your line isn't perfect, thats okay. Take "Vanilla" with a small angeled brush and slowly fix any imperfections but just lining over top of them until your line looks straight:












Next line the lower lashes with white eyeliner on under the lashes and black inside the lashes:







Use "Vanilla", "Flash", Cover Girls dark purple, and "Nehru" overtop of the white liner, starting with "Vanilla" on the inner corner first. You are using the same color scheme and concept as the upper lid, blending as you go along:












Mascara time. I use Cover Girl's Lash Blast for the first coat, and then apply L'oreal's Clean Definition Telescopic in as many coats as you would like. I like to achieve thicker lashes so I applied around 3 or 4 coats. Don't forget to do the bottom lashes as well:













And this is what you should get in the end:








I also used Urban Decy's "Ransom" during some of the blending:









Sorry if I didnt describe everything out too great, this is my first time. But I hope I could still help you out.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 31, 2008)

Gorgeous!  I love your eye color


----------



## couturesista (Oct 31, 2008)

Your eyes are stunning and I love the look!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 31, 2008)

I really love it!


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 31, 2008)

Super pretty !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love how you mixed in drug store with higher end brands.
I may need vanilla after this since you used it so much and it doesn't look chalky like I thought it would look on me.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 31, 2008)

Great tut! I love it!


----------



## marieeve2010 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow, I love your tutorial! thanks


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow the end results r amazing good tut keep em coming!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 31, 2008)

Super Pretty!!!
Luv the Colors, I'm going try this asap!
Thanks


----------



## Bright (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the look!


----------



## TDoll (Nov 1, 2008)

WOAH! You have gorgeous eyes! This looks awesome!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 1, 2008)

You are gorgeous! The eyes, the skin, everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those purples look awesome with your eyes. Great first tut!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 1, 2008)

The colors look amazing on you! Great job.


----------



## msaesthetic (Nov 1, 2008)

Really pretty eyes! & your blending is nice. gorgeous.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

*Very nice, I love your eye color,*
*and the eyeshadow too *


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice tutorial! Your blending is amazing and you are SO gorgeous!


----------



## kari458 (Nov 1, 2008)

wow!!!!!!!!!! good job


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 1, 2008)

Great tutorial! Thank you!


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 1, 2008)

You are stunning!!   And i love your eyes!! omg!!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Nov 1, 2008)

i love your eyes! their so beautiful!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful look!  love purples.  great job on the tut.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 2, 2008)

great tut. so pretty!

and your eyes remind me of my grandmothers' btw.  :?/


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 2, 2008)

wow , gorgeous . the shape it has and your eyes , just gorgeous


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 2, 2008)

This is so pretty! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 your eyes!


----------



## KTB (Nov 2, 2008)

Holy smokes that's seriously gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nita67 (Nov 2, 2008)

So Beautiful!!


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Nov 3, 2008)

This look is so pretty! Your eyes are gorgeous colored, and your eyelashes are so nice!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful look, the colors really make your eye color pop!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW i love this tut and look! i will definitely be doing this since i have Flash and love it and RARELY use it! 

please please make more tuts!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 8, 2008)

That is soooo pretty! you have beautiful eyes!


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

gorgeous look, thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 8, 2008)

pretty


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 9, 2008)

wow love this!


----------



## ecberger (Nov 9, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## lolita22 (Nov 10, 2008)

I love de look!!! and I love your eyes.....ohh!


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

great tut and pictures, and u have beautiful eyes!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 10, 2008)

gorgeoussssss look. your blending is perfection.
and your eyes are stunning and your beautiful!!!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW!!! Where do we VOTE!? That looks tremendous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you're gorgeous to BOOT!!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm in a MAJOR purple phase right now, and I am absolutely LOVING this look. Thanks for the tut! I'll have to hit Walmart and pick up that CG purples palette!


----------



## tlada (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful eyes and the colors you used really made them pop.


----------



## supastar99 (Dec 3, 2008)

you're eyes are to die for! i love the look


----------



## Rennah (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, this is beautiful! You have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 3, 2008)

u did a gorgeous job girl!!!!wowzers!


----------



## d n d (Dec 6, 2008)

I love this.  Perfect blending and use of color!


----------



## Showtime (Dec 9, 2008)

very pretty. At first i didn't know  where you were going w/it but it turned out great.


----------



## Miss World (Dec 20, 2008)

OMG I love this look! its a look I'd definitely try  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thank you so much for the tutorial!


----------



## BabyLiLia (Dec 29, 2008)

This was a great look. Your color eyes make it AMAZING!~! mos def one for me to try.. thanks


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 2, 2009)

Loves It!


----------



## piN.up (Jan 4, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! I love your tut!


----------



## iLLdWeeb (Jan 4, 2009)

Your eyes are catlike. Very gorgeous


----------



## ab5inth7 (Jan 6, 2009)

this look is sooo pretty !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&your eyes are gorgeous :O


----------



## Kels823 (Jan 6, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 6, 2009)

I love the look!!


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 9, 2009)

SUPERRR PRETTY! i love purple and u made this look super duper gorgeous! i can never start out with eyeliner first. how on earth do u keep the liner so clean even after u're shadows!!??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CRAZYYY GOOD!


----------



## PinkyRose (Feb 16, 2009)

Lovely look.. So cute on your eyes


----------



## Patricia (Feb 16, 2009)

this is AMAZING and you have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## fintia (Feb 21, 2009)

I love love purples and your eyes are crazy beautiful


----------



## geisha1254 (Feb 22, 2009)

congrats girl, it looks so so nice!


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW!  I love purples!  Glad I looked at this tut!  Love your eye color!


----------



## nwperson (Feb 26, 2009)

i have to say, that i looove it!!!


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

pretty tut!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 27, 2009)

Purple is one of my favourites! Love the tutorial! Thank you!


----------

